# 

## ProMyst

Witam,
Jesteśmy świeżo po zamontowaniu okien i przed tynkami chciałbym zamontować alarm do domu. Żadne rewelacje. Podstawowa funkcja czyli alarm na wypadek włamania. I teraz mój dylemat. Czy jestem w stanie zainstalować taki alarm sam. Na allegro jest dużo zestawów np. Satel za dość dobre pieniądze. czy dam sobie radę z tym sam? Czym się kierować przy wyborze zestawu? Czy jeśli w piwnicy mam 4 pomieszczenia z oknami to robić 4 czujki czy na przykład tylko do kotłowni (z drzwiami i oknem) i na korytarzu? Tak samo na poddaszu wydaje mi się że wystarczyłaby czujka na korytarzu albo wcale. czy dobrze myślę i co radzicie. Czekam na wszelkie rady.

----------


## adam_mk

Czy dasz radę ZMONTOWAĆ?
Jak umiesz czytać te karteczki, co je do elementów dołączają - to tak!
Ale...
Obawiam się, że dobrze go nie będziesz umiał zaprojektować.
Techniczna ochrona mienia (stawianie alarmów) to trudny fach.
Chcesz się go uczyć dla jednego alarmu czy przebranżowić się?

Pytasz w stylu:
Chcę zbudować sobie dom.
Czy jestem w stanie sam go sobie zaprojektować?
Zaprojektować - nie.
Zbudować według projektu - tak.

Adam M.

----------


## robertsz

A możemy zobaczyć rzut pomieszczeń na początek?

----------


## ProMyst

Akurat zaprojektowałem go sam  :smile:  Czyli ciężko te kabelki posklejać jak się to robi pierwszy raz? Rzuty pomieszczeń zamieszczę wieczorem.
Dzięki za odp.

----------


## yaiba83

Jeżeli masz już teraz problem z okablowaniem to z programowaniem będzie jeszcze ciekawiej. Nie żebym narzekał, ale z doświadczenia łączenie przewodów wymaga mniejszego używania umysłu niż programowanie. Zależy jeszcze jak złożony będzie system i jak go zamierzasz skonfigurować.

Dla początkującego wystrzegaj się łączenia w szeregu po 5-6 czujek na jednej linii. Bo i takich gigantów widziałem. Jak jedna zacznie fiksować to potem płacz, bo nie wiadomo która szwankuje a cały obwód pokazuje alarm...

----------


## ProMyst

jeszcze nic nie zacząłem
zastanawiam się czy robić samemu czy wołać fachowca

----------


## homecactus

Samo położenie kabli to prosta sprawa, ale trzeba umieć i mieć czym zaprogramować.

Chcesz to podłączać pod jakąś firmę ochroniarską (juwentus/konsalnet itp) czy tylko wyjec? Jeśli chcesz podłączyć to moim zdaniem lepiej to zlecić. Bo później jak będą fałszywe alarmy to powiedzą, że to twoja wina. Jak nie dojadą na czas - twoja wina, bo źle zmontowane.

Ja chciałem to zamontować sam, i jestem pewien że dałbym radę w sensie merytorycznym, ale:
- dostałem w ofercie od Juwentusa ceny czujek i alarmu lepsze niż sam mógłbym kupić
- cena za montaż nie była taka straszna (około 700zł)
- faktura na 8%
- gwarancja na poprawne działanie systemu alarmowego

niby 700 zł (tak na prawdę mniej, bo elementy systemu było dość tanio) to jakiś tam pieniądz, ale pewnie musiałbym z tydzień poświęcić, żeby się wszystkiego nauczyć, zainstalować odpowiedni software na kompie, położyć kable, popodłączać centralę itd.
Chłopaki z Juwentusa przyjechali, w jeden dzień wszystko zrobili (nie jest to wcale tak mało pracy, trzeba wprawy i trochę doświadczenia, żeby to sprawnie zmontować)
Jakbym miał to tydzień robić, to za zarobek poniżej 700zł mi się nie opłacało, biorąc pod uwagę, że nie dostał bym gwarancji na poprawne działanie systemu.

Jak się uprzesz to zrobisz, bo czarnej magii tam raczej nie ma, ale jako takie pojęcie o elektronice, programowaniu trzeba mieć. Ale zajmie ci to pewnie trochę czasu.

----------


## adam_mk

homecactus
Ale...
Ty to opisujesz tak, jakby chodziło o zaprojektowanie i oprogramowanie systemu wyjętego z reklamówki i składanego... na stole!
System Sygnalizacji Zagrożeń powinien sygnalizować (powiadamiać o wystąpieniu) konkretnych zagrożeń!
O włamaniu, napadzie, uszkodzeniach instalacji, pojawianiu się czadu, dymu, ognia itp.
Trzeba je wykrywać określonymi czujkami umieszczonymi we właściwych miejscach!
TO WŁAŚNIE jest cała sztuka!
Wcale nie programowanie czy układanie kabli...

Adam M.

----------


## xtea

Nie piszcie, że instalacja alarmu to jakaś wielka sztuka. Przeciętny człowiek umiejący lutować i posiadający multimetr zainstaluje sobie alarm samodzielnie. Wystarczy żeby wiedział jak płynie prąd i umial używać miernika.

----------


## adam_mk

No, to ja jestem jakiś przygłup!
Trzydzieści lat ten problem zgłębiam i czasem muszę ostro pomyśleć, żeby było dobrze!
(Ale jeszcze się nie zdarzyło, żeby mi kto taki alarm "podszedł" czy żeby nie zadziałał, kiedy powinien!).

Pisałem wyraźnie:
Dajesz debilowi do łapy klocki i schemat/szkic/projekt.
Zmontuje i nawet czasem poprawnie!
Ale ten problem nie polega wyłącznie na łączeniu kabelków!

Adam M.

----------


## firewall

> Witam,
> Jesteśmy świeżo po zamontowaniu okien i przed tynkami chciałbym zamontować alarm do domu. Żadne rewelacje. Podstawowa funkcja czyli alarm na wypadek włamania. I teraz mój dylemat. Czy jestem w stanie zainstalować taki alarm sam. Na allegro jest dużo zestawów np. Satel za dość dobre pieniądze. czy dam sobie radę z tym sam? Czym się kierować przy wyborze zestawu? Czy jeśli w piwnicy mam 4 pomieszczenia z oknami to robić 4 czujki czy na przykład tylko do kotłowni (z drzwiami i oknem) i na korytarzu? Tak samo na poddaszu wydaje mi się że wystarczyłaby czujka na korytarzu albo wcale. czy dobrze myślę i co radzicie. Czekam na wszelkie rady.


Trzeba pomyśleć którędy złodziejaszek może dostać się do domu i tam postawić zapory(czujki). Na Prawdziwego Złodzieja to będzie za mało, ale ponieważ chcesz kupić prosty alarm to Prawdziwy Złodziej do Ciebie nie zawita bo nie będzie miał po co. A na gówniarstwo takie zwyczajne zabezpieczenie pomoże. 
Czyli jeśli masz dzieła sztuki wzywaj adama_mk bo jest profesjonalistą w swym zawodzie.

----------


## xtea

> Trzeba pomyśleć którędy złodziejaszek może dostać się do domu i tam postawić zapory(czujki). Na Prawdziwego Złodzieja to będzie za mało, ale ponieważ chcesz kupić prosty alarm to Prawdziwy Złodziej do Ciebie nie zawita bo nie będzie miał po co. A na gówniarstwo takie zwyczajne zabezpieczenie pomoże. 
> Czyli jeśli masz dzieła sztuki wzywaj adama_mk bo jest profesjonalistą w swym zawodzie.


Zgadza się. Jak ma dzieła sztuki to trzeba i szwajcarski alarm i strażnika z długą bronią. Ale nasza rzeczywistość jest taka, z tego co widzę dookoła. Złodziejaszek leci przez płot od jednego do drugiego domku i ciśnie na okna. Jak ktoś zapomniał zamknąć to wpada, łapie co po ręką i zwiewa. Jak alarm zawyje to może stracimy laptopa ze stołu ale jak nie będzie alarmu to sobie pobuszuje przez kilka minut i może nas jeszcze zaatakować fizycznie.
Nie ma co przeceniać instalatorów. Łapki na myszy każdy umie stawiać. Po czujce tu i tam i wystarczy. Nawet jak czujka źle widzi to i tak w końcu zobaczy. To nie galerie Luwru.

----------


## adam_mk

"Nie ma co przeceniać instalatorów. Łapki na myszy każdy umie stawiać. Po czujce tu i tam i wystarczy. Nawet jak czujka źle widzi to i tak w końcu zobaczy. To nie galerie Luwru. "

Nie ma co przeceniać mechaników. Byle wozidupsko to każdy sobie naprawi. Wystarczy młotek...
Nie ma co przeceniać budowlańców. Byle chałupinę to każdy sam sobie skleci. Wystarczy łopata, młotek i trochę piachu...
Nie ma co przeceniać....

Długo tak można, ale z prawdą niewiele to ma wspólnego.
W każdym fachu są wyrobnicy i artyści.
Żaden nie jest łatwy a żadna praca nie hańbi! (tak mnie uczono).

Obyś się nie przekonał, że mam ciut racji... na sobie nie przekonał...

Adam M.

----------


## homecactus

Adam, nieco chyba przesadzasz. Nie mieszajmy artystów do budowlanki i instalacji. 

Dla kogoś myślącego instalacja alarmu trudna nie jest, zajmie co najwyżej dużo więcej czasu niż powinna.

Nie doszukujmy się filozofii tam gdzie jej nie ma.

----------


## witu102

no to nie pozostaje nic innego jak życzyć powodzenia...w sumie elektryka i hydraulika to jeszcze prostsze są...

----------


## homecactus

> no to nie pozostaje nic innego jak życzyć powodzenia...w sumie elektryka i hydraulika to jeszcze prostsze są...


No ja robiłem sam, i potwierdzam, myślę że jest to prostsze niż alarm.

----------


## firewall

Większość prac na budowie to proste czynności i nie ma co dorabiać do tego ideologii. Wystarczą chęci, wiedza, dwie prawe ręce i można stawiać dom. Budowa domu jednorodzinnego to nie zabieg neurochirurgiczny tylko szereg prostych prac, które może wykonać każdy o IQ powyżej 55.

----------


## robertsz

> No ja robiłem sam, i potwierdzam, myślę że jest to prostsze niż alarm.


*homecactus*, jesteś mitomanem albo praktykiem bez teorii.
Tutaj piszesz że elektryka to dla Ciebie bułeczka z wiejskim masełkiem.
W innym wątku pytasz o uziemienie instalacji elektrycznych, a to podstawowa wiedza.

Połączyłeś kolorowe druciki, Twoje dzieło spełnia Twoje wymagania i to wszystko w tej materii.
Podobnie z wod-kan, szambo spływa, nie pomyliłeś ciepłej rurki z zimną. Udało Ci się, jesteś złoty rączek.

W alarmach oprócz łączenia kolorowych drucików trzeba mieć troszkę więcej pomyślunku niż w hydraulice czy elektryce.

----------


## robertsz

> Większość prac na budowie to proste czynności i nie ma co dorabiać do tego ideologii. Wystarczą chęci, wiedza, dwie prawe ręce i można stawiać dom. Budowa domu jednorodzinnego to nie zabieg neurochirurgiczny tylko szereg prostych prac, które może wykonać każdy o IQ powyżej 55.


Niby proste i nawet ułomni powinni dać radę, ale dlaczego ludzie narzekają na:
- cieknące dachy/kominy,
- wilgoć/grzyby w pomieszczeniach,
- duże rachunki za energię,
- spieprzone podjazdy/bruki/chodniki,
- niedomagające instalacje CO,
- spieprzony montaż okien/drzwi
- itd, itd....
Niby proste czynności, a jednak przysparzają problemów wykonawczych. 
Może napisz jakieś Vademecum Inwestora-Budowlańca jak to zrobić samemu, żeby nie brać budowlańców do tych prostych czynności?

Rocznie mam do czynienia z domkami w ilości 20-40 sztuk. 
Zdecydowana większość właścicieli narzeka.... skąd się to bierze, czyżby polscy wykonawcy mieli średnią IQ < 55 ???

----------


## adam_mk

"nie ma co dorabiać do tego ideologii. Wystarczą chęci, *WIEDZA*, dwie prawe ręce i można stawiać dom" czy cokolwiek innego.

Tak. Sama prawda!
Tylko trzeba mieć to, co wystarczy!

Adam M.

----------


## firewall

> Zdecydowana większość właścicieli narzeka.... skąd się to bierze, czyżby polscy wykonawcy mieli średnią IQ < 55 ???


Bo właśnie zwykle brakuje u wykonawców wiedzy, chęci wykonania pracy zgodnie z reżimem technologicznym. Króluje zwykle cwaniatwo i tumiwisizm.
Dlatego dobry fachowiec nie martwi sie o pracę i ma portfel zamówień na rok naprzód. 
A co do vademecum - myślę że los pozwoli mi w niedługim czasie zacząć mój dziennik.
 Dla wielu forumowiczów dobrym przykładem jest *netbet* który własną pracą, uporem, chęciami oraz wiedzą budowlaną pokazał że można wybudować dom tak jakby wykonała mu budowę niezła ekipa fachowców( pomimo że większość prac wykonywał pierwszy raz w życiu).
Oczywiście przy skomplikowanych robotach lepiej wziąć specjalistów którzy zrobią to prędzej i czasami lepiej bo chociażby dysponują odpowiednim sprzętem i diagnostyką ( jak np, w przypadku naprawy silnika czy elektroniki samochodu, itd. itp.)
Przepraszam wszystkich czytających za odbiegnięcie od tematu wątku, ale tak to jakos złożyło się.

----------


## homecactus

> *homecactus*, jesteś mitomanem albo praktykiem bez teorii.
> 
> Tutaj piszesz że elektryka to dla Ciebie bułeczka z wiejskim masełkiem.
> W innym wątku pytasz o uziemienie instalacji elektrycznych, a to podstawowa wiedza.


Nie jestem mitomanem, ani nie piszę też, że to bułeczka z masłem. Uważam jednak, że wykonanie instalacji elektrycznej jest dość proste. Masz wątpliwości, zapraszam.
Co do uziemienia o które pytałem na innym wątku - pytałem, bo elektryk-praktyk z uprawnieniami, doświadczeniem i pewnie teorią zakwestionował kwestię uziemienia przewodu "0" w szafie, co wcale nie jest takie oczywiste jak widzę, bo na wątku, o którym wspominasz trwa dyskusja od 2 tygodni i jakoś specjaliści forumowi nie mogą się dogadać kto ma rację. 




> *homecactus*
> Połączyłeś kolorowe druciki, Twoje dzieło spełnia Twoje wymagania i to wszystko w tej materii.
> Podobnie z wod-kan, szambo spływa, nie pomyliłeś ciepłej rurki z zimną. Udało Ci się, jesteś złoty rączek.


Nie, nie jestem złoty rączek. Po prostu uważam że wszystko robią ludzie i po zapoznaniu się z tą "tajemną wiedzą fachowców" każdy może wykonać większość czynności w domu. Jestem inżynierem z wykształcenia i takie mam podejście - doczytam i zrobię wszystko co potrzeba. Co więcej, powiem że często pseudo fachowiec mianujący się super ekspertem zrobi znacznie większą fuszerkę, niż jak samemu się doczyta i wszystko zrobi. Nie mówiąc o kosztach. 

A jaki jest problem z tym, że moje dzieło spełnia moje wymagania - chyba o to chodzi przy budowie domu? A może ma spełniać twoje oczekiwania? nie bardzo rozumiem.




> *homecactus*
> W alarmach oprócz łączenia kolorowych drucików trzeba mieć troszkę więcej pomyślunku niż w hydraulice czy elektryce.


Tak też napisałem, że elektryka i hydraulika są prostsze niż alarm. Co wcale nie znaczy, że alarmu nie zrobi ktoś kto jest zielony, jak się za to zabiera. 
Po prostu, trzeba więcej doczytać.

BTW, ktoś kto do wszystkiego zamawia fachowców przy budowie domu nie powinien domu budować. Bo przy domu, nawet jak się już mieszka, co chwila trzeba coś poprawić, coś naprawić, coś zmienić itd. Jak się ma 2 lewe ręce to się domu nie buduje.

----------


## witu102

> Większość prac na budowie to proste czynności i nie ma co dorabiać do tego ideologii. Wystarczą chęci, wiedza, dwie prawe ręce i można stawiać dom. Budowa domu jednorodzinnego to nie zabieg neurochirurgiczny tylko szereg prostych prac, które może wykonać każdy o IQ powyżej 55.


Czyli studia/technikum budowlane potrzebne jest tylko do przybijania pieczątek?
Obsługa aparatu Rentgena też jest prosta, ale jakoś technika minimum musisz mieć, żeby pracować...w teorii wszystko jest proste, ale liczy się też doświadczenie, które budowlaniec jednak ma....

----------


## homecactus

> Czyli studia/technikum budowlane potrzebne jest tylko do przybijania pieczątek?
> Obsługa aparatu Rentgena też jest prosta, ale jakoś technika minimum musisz mieć, żeby pracować...w teorii wszystko jest proste, ale liczy się też doświadczenie, które budowlaniec jednak ma....


Nikt nie mówi że nie. ALe pytanie brzmi: Czy założę sam alarm. 
Moja odpowiedź brzmi - tak.

----------


## witu102

no dobrze..założysz..ale pozostaje pytanie czy ma to sens, co an to ubezpieczyciel domu itd...jest sporo czynników...czy zbuduje sam auto? tak..w końcu robiono to ponad 100lat temu...czy będę mógł nim wyjechac na drogę publiczną, czy będę go mógł ubezpieczyc? tu zaczynają się schody...

----------


## xtea

> no dobrze..założysz..ale pozostaje pytanie czy ma to sens, co an to ubezpieczyciel domu itd...jest sporo czynników...czy zbuduje sam auto? tak..w końcu robiono to ponad 100lat temu...czy będę mógł nim wyjechac na drogę publiczną, czy będę go mógł ubezpieczyc? tu zaczynają się schody...


Ale co ma klient ubezpieczać w tym domu na kredyt? meble z IKEI ? Od pożaru ubezpieczy każdy ubezpieczyciel, a od włamania? Nie straszcie ludzi, że ubezpieczyciel coś zrobi. Guzik zrobi. Przeważnie ubezpieczamy się od ognia, wody, przepięć, pioruna, wiatru. A od złodzieja? Samochód i tak ma ubezpieczenie - jak nie ma Auto Casco to i tak nici. Zresztą dają całe pakiety i nikt o nic w umowie nie pyta. Włamanie to szkoda chyba najmniejsza.

----------


## yaiba83

> Ale co ma klient ubezpieczać w tym domu na kredyt? meble z IKEI ? Od pożaru ubezpieczy każdy ubezpieczyciel, a od włamania? Nie straszcie ludzi, że ubezpieczyciel coś zrobi. Guzik zrobi. Przeważnie ubezpieczamy się od ognia, wody, przepięć, pioruna, wiatru. A od złodzieja? Samochód i tak ma ubezpieczenie - jak nie ma Auto Casco to i tak nici. Zresztą dają całe pakiety i nikt o nic w umowie nie pyta. Włamanie to szkoda chyba najmniejsza.


Jak nie ma co ubezpieczać to po co w ogóle alarm? Żeby sąsiadów wkurzać?

----------


## yaiba83

> Czyli studia/technikum budowlane potrzebne jest tylko do przybijania pieczątek?
> Obsługa aparatu Rentgena też jest prosta, ale jakoś technika minimum musisz mieć, żeby pracować...w teorii wszystko jest proste, ale liczy się też doświadczenie, które budowlaniec jednak ma....


Tu wykształcenie nie ma za wiele do rzeczy. Albo to umiesz albo nie. Jeżeli ktoś zadaje takie pytanie (czy dam radę) to na 95% mogę przyjąć zakład, że sobie nie poradzi. Zaraz pojawią się pytania co to 2EOL, kontaktrony to w szereg czy równolegle, a co to strefy itp...

----------


## tabaluga39

> Jak nie ma co ubezpieczać to po co w ogóle alarm? Żeby sąsiadów wkurzać?


Po to jest alarm żeby zabezpieczyć się przed śmiercią, uszkodzeniem ciała itp podczas próby włamania się do domu w nocy gdy śpimy. Nie potrzeba do tego żadnej filozofii ani tajemnej wiedzy instalatora. Wystarczy rozstawić czujki, nawet takie bez centralki, takie na baterię aby wykryły wtargnięcie i wydały z siebie 110dB hałasu. Jak ktoś ma smykałkę do techniki to sam to zamontuje. Ja jestem inżynierem chemikiem i nie miałem żadnych kłopotów żeby przeczytać kilka PDF-ów jak zainstalować alarm. To nie jest żadna filozofia. Po drugie mam pełną kontrolę online z telefonu. Widzę otwarte okna lub uchulone. W każdym skrzydle są po 2 kontaktrony.
Niektóre napisy zamazałem ze względów prywatności. Alarm to PLC2011B0. bezproblemowa instalacja i jeszcze mam możliwość sterowania kilkunastoma obwodami i pomiary temperatur. Instalatorzy głównie ściemniają, że to takie skomplikowane.

----------


## yaiba83

Przejrzyj instrukcję chociażby Satela.

Może i twój system jest prosty, ale czy posiada klasyfikację w systemach alarmowych SA-1...SA-4?

----------


## tabaluga39

> Przejrzyj instrukcję chociażby Satela.
> 
> Może i twój system jest prosty, ale czy posiada klasyfikację w systemach alarmowych SA-1...SA-4?


Ma wszystkie certyfikaty bezpieczeństwa i europejskie i azjatyckie i amerykańskie. Po drugie siedzisz sobie na kanapie i w czasie rzeczywistym widzisz na telefonie co się dzieje. Kilkaset parametrów, temperatury, rezystancje linii, które po nazwie, strefy, analogi, zegar astronomiczny, wszystko. Super sprawa.

----------


## Ekspert SATEL

Witam
Proszę wyobrazić sobie fakt, iż system którego głównym zadaniem jest zapewnienie bezpieczeństwa, informowanie o zagrożeniach, powiadamianie ochrony nie będzie działał prawidłowo bo instalacja nie została wykonana prawidłowo, bo nie wszystkie zagrożenia zostały wzięte pod uwagę podczas projektowania, bo w niewłaściwy sposób została przeprowadzona konfiguracja urządzeń. 
Czy warto płacić za coś co w domu będzie atrapą albo gadżetem?
Zakładając, że chcemy mieć system alarmowy a on ma nam i naszym bliskim zapewnić poczucie bezpieczeństwa złóżmy również, że warto zainwestować trochę więcej.
Jeszcze jedno, zwykle poprawnie wykonane instalację, jak pokazuje praktyka, służą jeśli nie wiecznie to z pewnością przez wiele lat - może nad tym także warto się zastanowić.
Na terenie większości polskich miast funkcjonują firmy, zajmujące się profesjonalnie wykonywaniem projektów, doborem właściwego sprzętu, wykonawstwem i konfiguracją systemów alarmowych. Osobiście gdybym kupował mieszkanie czy budował dom i nie posiadał wiedzy  zleciłbym z pewnością to zadanie specjalistom. 
Pozdrawiam

----------


## yaiba83

I tu się nie do końca zgodzę. Praktycznie w większości przypadków jest tak, że właściciel o ile ma pojęcie na sztuce to zazwyczaj zatrudnia pracowników, którzy mają płacone na godziny i średnio się starają. Widziałem już wiele "profesjonalnych" firm z pracownikami nawet na czarno i walącymi fuszerę.

----------


## inwestoreq

> Na terenie większości polskich miast funkcjonują firmy, zajmujące się profesjonalnie wykonywaniem projektów, doborem właściwego sprzętu, wykonawstwem i konfiguracją systemów alarmowych. Osobiście gdybym kupował mieszkanie czy budował dom i nie posiadał wiedzy  zleciłbym z pewnością to zadanie specjalistom. 
> Pozdrawiam


Ta i mamy płacić na wasze coraz bardziej rozdęte ego nieomylnego producenta. A świat was dawno prześcignął w rozwiązaniach. Piszesz jak sprzedawaca drukarek, że tonery z Allegro zepsują waszą drukarkę, a te same tusze kupujecie  :Smile:  Po drugie raz się na was naciąłem. Nie chcieliście uwzględnić reklamacji na wzbudzającą się CA6. Wasi dilerzy robili wszystko żeby nie wymienić mi wadliwego produktu. Tak, że przestrzegam.

----------


## firewall

często alarm służy tylko do zniechęcenia włamującego sie do aktów wandalizmu. Nie wiem jak Wy, ale u mnie złodziej za bardzo  nie miałby co brać. Mebli nie weźmie, to samo lodówka, pralka,telewizor etc. - za duże i za ciężkie. Ksiązki - też nie bo pewnie nie wiedziałby do czego służą. Ubrania - a co z nimi by zrobił? Zaniósł do lumpeksu? Pieniędzy w domu nie trzymam? kilkuletni komputer? No i co jeszcze zostaje? Spiżarka? pościel? ręczniki? - no, też chyba poza obszarem zainteresowań. Natomiast wybite szkło w HS-ie czy też rozwalone drzwi wejściwe to juz duży wydatek. I w wielu domach po to wstawia sie proste alarmy. 
Inaczej u zamożnych ludzi - tam niech szaleją specjaliści z dziedziny ochrony mienia.

----------


## PiotrGD

Proste systemy alarmowe, chociażby te z Allegro pewnie dadzą się skonfigurować domowym sposobem. Jednak zastanów się czy oszczędność będzie aż tak duża. Jeśli czujek nie będziesz miał dużo to możesz zaryzykować, jak się nie uda wezwiesz fachowca.

Ja swój system zaprojektowałem tak, że nie dałbym rady samemu sobie z tym poradzić. Widziałem program, którym fachowiec konfigurował mi to wszystko i nie wyglądał zachęcająco. Ja poza czujkami ruchu (zwykłe i dwie dualne) montowałem kontaktrony , czujkę czadu i gazu oraz czujnik zbicia szyby. Instalacja podzielona jest na dwa piony: można alarm włączyć tylko na parterze lub parter+piętro. Sterowanie to 2 klawiatury LCD (parter i piętro) oraz pilot (bez niego ani rusz). Z pilota sterowany jest też alarm napadowy i cichy alarm. W całość wkomponowana centralka do powiadomień SMS.

Gdyby nie fakt, że alarm wysyła powiadomienia do firmy ochroniarskiej to może dałbym się namówić elektrykowi, który chciał mi alarm montować. Ale w przypadku więcej niż 2 fałszywych alarmów miesięcznie, za każdy dojazd ochrony płacę dodatkowo, więc wolałem postawić na fachowaca. Przyznam, że rozbieżność cenowa firm z okolic Gdańska była ogromna. Jednak z systemu jestem zadowolony.

----------


## dejna

> często alarm służy tylko do zniechęcenia włamującego sie do aktów wandalizmu. Nie wiem jak Wy, ale u mnie złodziej za bardzo  nie miałby co brać.


Właśnie tak jest. U mnie też nie ma co brać. mógłby coś tam ukraść, laptopa, komórkę, tableta z Androidem z Lidla za 266 zł  :Smile:  Na wódkę będzie  :Smile:  bardziej chodzi o odstraszanie, a jak ktoś chce mieć coś w rodzaju inteligentnej instalacji to bedzie miał bajer, bo będzie widział co otwarte itp uzbroi czy rozbroi zdalnie, sprawdzi ile stopni w jakim pokoju. Ale bez przesady. Takie funkcje nie są warte pieniędzy jakie chcą wykonawcy.

----------


## yaiba83

Czytając wasze wypowiedzi dochodzę do wniosku, że najlepsze rozwiązanie to w waszym przypadku:
* brak alarmu
* niezakluczone drzwi.

Brak alarmu, bo alarm to koszt (centrala + robocizna)
Niezakluczone drzwi - skoro z domu nie ma co ukraść/wynieść a drzwi są drogie (ok 2000PLN) to ich nie zakluczajcie. Napiszcie kartkę - "drzwi otwarte". Nie ma co wynosić, to złodziej nie wyniesie a przy okazji szyby nie wybije i drzwi nie rozwali.

Sprostujcie mnie jeżeli uważacie, że wyciągnąłem błędne wnioski.

----------


## yaiba83

Oczywiście powyższy post "dotyczy" ludzi co budują domy na kredyt 30lat.
Ci z kredytem do 10lat mogą zakluczać drzwi.
Ci co budowali za gotówkę muszą zamontować najbardziej wypasiony system, najlepiej jakby jeszcze strzelał do intruza i powiadamiał gwardię narodową.

----------


## adam_mk

Wracamy do domu.
Otwieramy drzwi... wchodzimy...
I wychodzimy z siebie, bo...

Na ścianie w salonie wołami wysprejowane DUPA.
Bielizna zony porozwłóczona po cały domu.
Zawartość szafek w kuchni - na podłodze.
Barek - pusty a resztki flaszek, porozbijane - w okolicy ślubnego portretu, pod ścianą...
Do tego w połowie mieszkania na podłodze warstwa wody ze 3 cm i szum w łazience.
A w salonie na dywanie w samym centrum dopala się ognisko...

Robimy remanent i okazuje się, ze zniknęła pamiątkowa popielniczka (po dziadku) lub wazonik, też pamiątkowy...

TO SIĘ NAZYWA NISKA SZKODLIWOŚĆ SPOŁECZNA.
Straty są poniżej 250zł.


Wiecie ile ja razy coś takiego już widziałem?
Wiele razy też mi opisywano takie sytuacje...
PO TO jest ten alarm aby nas nie spotkała taka przygoda.

Uważam, że jak się ktoś zaweźmie a głowę ma otwartą, to zmontuje sobie system alarmowy i nawet wiele błędów nie popełni.
Jednym z błędów kardynalnych, najczęściej popełnianych przez domorosłych złotorękich fachmajstrów jest budowa kombajnu alarmowego, który sam pierze, gotuje, krawaty wiąże i usuwa ciąże - a do tego podaje pogodę i czas w N.Y lub Tokio - i do tego SMSem na komórkę!
A najczęściej działa tak, że nawet powiadomi kogoś, że BYŁO WŁAMANIE , no i trzeba lecieć posprzątać ten bur... co po nim powstał.
Tymczasem dobrze zaprojektowany alarm wykrywa PRÓBĘ nieuprawnionego wejścia do obiektu.
Nie musi być skomplikowany czy bardzo drogi.

Coś jeszcze...

PRAWIE ZAWSZE inwestor indywidualny, jak się mu przedstawi koszt tego, co powinien zawierać alarm, taki, JAKIEGO ON SOBIE ŻYCZY - jest co najmniej oburzony!
Panie , pan zwariował! TYLE?!!!! za alarm?!
Ludzie nie wiedzą zwykle co powinien alarm zawierać i co powinien robić.
Mniemają, życzą sobie niepotrzebnych funkcji, gadgetów a do tego - żeby było taniutko...

To prawda. Spotkałem też ludzi, co instalują takie "zabawki" za przyzwoite pieniądze - według życzenia inwestora.
Bo jak chcą zapłacić to czemu im tego nie zrobić?
Tyle, ze z etyką specjalisty od zabezpieczeń niewiele ma to wspólnego.


Są też bardzo zabawne aspekty tego zawodu...
na przykład - PŁOT.
Jest zabezpieczeniem mechanicznym mienia i MOŻE GO INSTALOWAĆ JEDYNIE LICENCJONOWANY PRACOWNIK !!!
Tak więc swoje płoty zainstalowaliście (w większości) NIELEGALNIE!
Dura lex - sed lex!
 :Lol: 

Adam M.

----------


## yaiba83

Dobre - o płotach nie słyszałem jeszcze  :smile: 
Swoją drogą z doświadczenia wiem, że na zewnętrznym sygnalizator optyczno akustyczny z naklejką jakiejś firmy ochroniarskiej i atrapa kamery naprawdę dużo robią. Wielu się na tym nie zna a boi.

----------


## adam_mk

To może jeszcze , dla tych co sobie sami chcą alarm zaprojektować i zmontować, podam pewną prawidłowość.

System alarmowy trzeba zbudować tak, aby koszt narzędzi/urządzeń/wkładu potrzebnego do jego "złamania" wynosił od 10 do 20 razy więcej jak koszt systemu alarmowego.
Jeżeli system kosztuje około 5000zł to złodziej powinien nieć sprzętu za jakieś 50 tysięcy, aby go obejść.
Bo przecież nie ma zabezpieczeń nie do pokonania...
Wniosek wprost:
Nie ma uzasadnienia do włamywania się do domów z systemem alarmowym, bo trud taki się po prostu "nie opłaca" przy potencjalnym "zysku" z takiego włamania.
Lepsze jest włamanie do jubilera, co sobie "taniutki" alarm sam  założył.

Adam M.

----------


## dendrytus

> Niektóre napisy zamazałem ze względów prywatności. Alarm to PLC2011B0.  bezproblemowa instalacja i jeszcze mam możliwość sterowania kilkunastoma  obwodami i pomiary temperatur. Instalatorzy głównie ściemniają, że to  takie skomplikowane.


Powalające. Super rozwiązanie. To chyba dom na miarę XXX wieku. Ja co prawda nie wiem jaką mam temperaturę na strychu (pewnie dlatego, że go nie mam) ani w przedpokoju, gdzie i tak nikt nie ma regulacji, ale za to mam automatyczne zapalanie się światła w przedpokoju. Za darmo.





> Ma wszystkie certyfikaty bezpieczeństwa i europejskie i azjatyckie i amerykańskie.


Skoro tak, to daj link do świadectwa Techomu, albo jakiegokolwiek, w którym jest mowa, że ten sterownik klasyfikuje się do jakiejkolwiek klasy jeśli chodzi o systemy alarmowe.

----------


## dejna

> To może jeszcze , dla tych co sobie sami chcą alarm zaprojektować i zmontować, podam pewną prawidłowość.
> System alarmowy trzeba zbudować tak, aby koszt narzędzi/urządzeń/wkładu potrzebnego do jego "złamania" wynosił od 10 do 20 razy więcej jak koszt systemu alarmowego.
> Jeżeli system kosztuje około 5000zł to złodziej powinien nieć sprzętu za jakieś 50 tysięcy, aby go obejść.
> Bo przecież nie ma zabezpieczeń nie do pokonania...
> Adam M.


Weź przestań  :Smile:  Zejdź na ziemię  :Smile:  Kto będzie skakał między laserami, przeskawiwał po gzymsach i latał w powietrzu jak Lara Croft ?  :Smile: 
Jak złodziej idzie do domku upodlonego kredytobiorcy to szuka czegoś co można zwinąć przez otwarte okno lub wypchnięcie drzwi tarasowych ze słabego plastiku.
Jak ktoś ma szyby nawet nie P4 a;e klejone z jedną folią to już się szyby nie wywali cegłą. Wystarczy mieć do tego dobre okucia i klamki z blokadą od środka.
mając stado kontaktronów i klejone szyby już zmuszamy złodzieja do otwarcia zamiast do wybicia szyby i po to są kontaktrony.
Jak ktoś ma P4 to już o wybiciu nie ma mowy. Tłukłem taką szybę kiedyś młotem to wiem. Żeby wejść to trzeba otworzyć, nie zbije się. A jak się otworzy to kontaktrony złapią i już.

Jak są zwykłe okna to czujki ruchu, które są wrażliwe a to na słońce, a to pies czy kot.

Nie demonizujmy instalacji alarmowej. Każdy ze smykałką sam sobie założy. reszta pójdzie po fachowca, który może za rok nadać robotę złodziejowi  :Smile:  I kółko się zamyka  :Smile:

----------


## dejna

> Dobre - o płotach nie słyszałem jeszcze 
> Swoją drogą z doświadczenia wiem, że na zewnętrznym sygnalizator optyczno akustyczny z naklejką jakiejś firmy ochroniarskiej i atrapa kamery naprawdę dużo robią. Wielu się na tym nie zna a boi.


Już same plansze od ochrony mienia na płocie odstraszają.
Co do wieszania sygnalizatora to jestem przeciw. Czasem tak ludziom wyją alarmy, że człowiek robi się zły, a nie czujny. Lepiej napisać "mam cichy alarm".
Takim sygnalizatorem złodziej może sobie testować i czymś ciskać w szyby, jeździć magnesem po oknie i szukać kontaktronów. Tak długo będą wywoływać alarmy aż wyłączysz syrenę i lampę, albo cały alarm.

----------


## dendrytus

> Takim sygnalizatorem złodziej może sobie testować


Raczej właściciel. Złodzieje nie bawią się w Henryka Kwinto



> i czymś ciskać w szyby, jeździć magnesem po oknie i szukać kontaktronów.


Tylko, że nie tak szuka się kontaktronów.

----------


## perkolator

Radiowe alarmy czy radiowe systemy inteligentnego budynku odpadają. Podatność na zagłuszanie i włamania.

----------


## yaiba83

I wyczerpane baterie...

----------


## xtea

> I wyczerpane baterie...


Takkkk, radiowe to tylko na pilota, jak już nie ma innej możliwości, a nie chce się chodzić po schodach żeby coś przełączyć. Na pewno nie alarm.

----------


## xtea

> To może jeszcze , dla tych co sobie sami chcą alarm zaprojektować i zmontować, podam pewną prawidłowość.
> 
> System alarmowy trzeba zbudować tak, aby koszt narzędzi/urządzeń/wkładu potrzebnego do jego "złamania" wynosił od 10 do 20 razy więcej jak koszt systemu alarmowego.
> Jeżeli system kosztuje około 5000zł to złodziej powinien nieć sprzętu za jakieś 50 tysięcy, aby go obejść.
> Bo przecież nie ma zabezpieczeń nie do pokonania...


Ty jesteś demagog  :Smile:  Kto będzie obchodził systemy alarmowe w tych naszych niedokończonych czterech kontach? Złamanie alarmu? Młot 5 kilowy, we framugę, piana w sygnalizator i w nogi. Albo cegłą w szybę. Starasz się bronić status quo instalatorów i wpływać na pojmowanie złożoności zawodu instalatora alarmów  :Smile:  Toż to trochę rozumu i każdy sobie zamontuje.

----------


## tabaluga39

> Ty jesteś demagog  Kto będzie obchodził systemy alarmowe w tych naszych niedokończonych czterech kontach? Złamanie alarmu? Młot 5 kilowy, we framugę, piana w sygnalizator i w nogi. Albo cegłą w szybę. Starasz się bronić status quo instalatorów i wpływać na pojmowanie złożoności zawodu instalatora alarmów  Toż to trochę rozumu i każdy sobie zamontuje.


Hehe dokładnie demagog  :Smile:  Instalacja alarmowa to jedna z prostrzych rzeczy.

----------

